# MoYu Weilong prototype unboxing



## MarcelP (Jun 25, 2013)

I have tested a little bit. So far I like it a lot. It's completely different from the HuangYing.
[video=youtube_share;JsByS1p__1I]http://youtu.be/JsByS1p__1I[/video]


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2013)

Unfair, Mine hasn't even been shipped from Hong Kong yet 

But it's nice to know it has potential  Looks very nice


----------



## Applecow (Jun 25, 2013)

i tested one too today. a friend got his prototype. he collected it on the way to a shopping center where we met, so we had no stuff except for the stuff in the package (screwdriver..) i stickered and lubed it and it's pretty nice but MUCH TOO FAST with the tension it came. nice CC and reverse CC though and it never locks up. mine will be on the way soon


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, mine is a little bit uncontrollable fast as well. I allready tightened the cube a bit. The first Ao5 I did was about two seconds faster than my average. It's a great cube hands down.


----------



## Lagom (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, nicely done, but in my opinion it's not very interesting to see a cube thats not properly lubed... Its like showing off a new car without doors


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the video. I haven't bought cubes for awhile. I'm waiting for all the new cubes to come out and see which one(s) I will choose. So far Weilong looks like it could be promising.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine is about an hour away (according to the tracking number) so I'll probably get it tomorrow. Can't wait to get it
I'll be posting my video tomorrow if I get it tomorrow.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 26, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Thanks, nicely done, but in my opinion it's not very interesting to see a cube thats not properly lubed... Its like showing off a new car without doors


Yeah I know what you mean. But I was 15 hours away for work and really wanted to make a small video. This weekend I will take the cube apart and also lube the core. 


Yuxuibbs said:


> Mine is about an hour away (according to the tracking number) so I'll probably get it tomorrow. Can't wait to get it
> I'll be posting my video tomorrow if I get it tomorrow.


Ok, I will be looking out for that!


sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks for the video. I haven't bought cubes for awhile. I'm waiting for all the new cubes to come out and see which one(s) I will choose. So far Weilong looks like it could be promising.


I will recommend Weilong to anyone. The HuangYing and Fangshi are required taste cubes. You like them or you don't. I suspect you will like the HuangYing a lot since it is smaller. I know you like your 55 mm. The HuangYing is only 7 dollars or so at Wallbuys. I hope you will try one as well..


----------



## Masimosir (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like a great cube ! wish the official version of wei long can be release sooner


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok, update: I have been using the cube for two days. It's the best cube I have ever had. The feeling is between a real smooth Dayan Zhanchi and a Fangshi Shuan Ren. But then slightly better. Better then the Zhanchi because is has no lock ups and better then the Fangshi because it turns much lighter. It takes no effort to turn this cube. I suspect records will be broken with this cube. It will be my main for sure, This cube is near perfect.


----------



## Username (Jun 27, 2013)

Aahhhh I want mine now... It has been shipped though. Am I the last of the testers to recieve the cube?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 27, 2013)

How is it in comparison to its predecessor, the HuanYing? Which do you think will suit me better, I am a pretty rough turner, and my accuracy is also not that great, so I really a lot on corner cutting and lock-up resistance.


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 27, 2013)

When is the finished cube being released?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Ok, update: I have been using the cube for two days. It's the best cube I have ever had. The feeling is between a real smooth Dayan Zhanchi and a Fangshi Shuan Ren. But then slightly better. Better then the Zhanchi because is has no lock ups and better then the Fangshi because it turns much lighter. It takes no effort to turn this cube. I suspect records will be broken with this cube. It will be my main for sure, This cube is near perfect.



You're making my mouth water. I realized I don't really have that many cubes. No Guhong v2, no Zhanchi (except 55mm), no ShuangRen, no HuanYing... if thecubicle.us has a good deal on the cube sale this weekend I am thinking I will get some cubes. I would love some new cubes to play with.

Wait... so the HuanYing is 55mm? I'm not sure I like 55mm as a size. I think I might prefer the larger size actually except I bought 55mm Zhanchi instead of normal size because I heard it was smoother. I don't know about HY though because also I don't think I like loud cubes.


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 27, 2013)

The HuanYing is probably more like 56mm, pretty much the same size as the Lingyun. 

I personally really like the HuanYing. It's the only cube that comes close to the Zhanchi (other than the Fangcun KO) that I've tried. It is loud, it has a sorta cheap plastic feel to it, but it's very smooth with absolutely no lock-ups. 

I'm excited about the WeiLong, but I'm definitely going to wait for a lot more reviews before I think about buying it. I think we've all learned to be a little skeptical of any hype surrounding new cubes lately.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 27, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I'm excited about the WeiLong, but I'm definitely going to wait for a lot more reviews before I think about buying it. I think we've all learned to be a little skeptical of any hype surrounding new cubes lately.


I'm really excited too, but I learned this lesson with the Alpha CC, I was so hyped about it. Then I fell for it again with the WitLong, I really expected a 3x3 as good as the WitTwo. Right now I'm super excited about the HuanYing I ordered, but based on reviews I'll absolutely love it, and if that's true, I'm likely get a WeiLong too, but as you say, after a lot more reviews this time.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't want to post a new thread about this so I'm just going to post my videos here (hopefully you don't mind me hijacking the thread).





I will edit with the link to how I set it up when it's done exporting/uploading.


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I don't want to post a new thread about this so I'm just going to post my videos here (hopefully you don't mind me hijacking the thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT's unfair that everyone else has got their prototype already


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

BrainOfSweden said:


> How is it in comparison to its predecessor, the HuanYing? Which do you think will suit me better, I am a pretty rough turner, and my accuracy is also not that great, so I really a lot on corner cutting and lock-up resistance.



It's better. Better size, better sound. But the feeling is about the same. Little bit smoother.



Zyrb said:


> When is the finished cube being released?



I don't know. Hopefully Calvin will reply to that.


sneaklyfox said:


> You're making my mouth water. I realized I don't really have that many cubes. No Guhong v2, no Zhanchi (except 55mm), no ShuangRen, no HuanYing... if thecubicle.us has a good deal on the cube sale this weekend I am thinking I will get some cubes. I would love some new cubes to play with.
> 
> Wait... so the HuanYing is 55mm? I'm not sure I like 55mm as a size. I think I might prefer the larger size actually except I bought 55mm Zhanchi instead of normal size because I heard it was smoother. I don't know about HY though because also I don't think I like loud cubes.



Yeah, it's loud. I fixed that though.. I think Weiling will be the cube for you then  



Yuxuibbs said:


> (hopefully you don't mind me hijacking the thread)



Ofcourse not  This is the Weilong review topic.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> The HuanYing is probably more like 56mm, pretty much the same size as the Lingyun.


Yes, it's bigger than a 55 mm Zhanchi.. LingYun size sounds hust about right.



jayefbe said:


> I'm excited about the WeiLong, but I'm definitely going to wait for a lot more reviews before I think about buying it. I think we've all learned to be a little skeptical of any hype surrounding new cubes lately.



Yes, especially after the Panshi. But believe me, when I go back from my Weilong to a perfect Zhanchi, it feels like I go back to a Panshi.



BrainOfSweden said:


> I'm really excited too, but I learned this lesson with the Alpha CC, I was so hyped about it. Then I fell for it again with the WitLong, I really expected a 3x3 as good as the WitTwo. Right now I'm super excited about the HuanYing I ordered, but based on reviews I'll absolutely love it, and if that's true, I'm likely get a WeiLong too, but as you say, after a lot more reviews this time.



Yes, I think that is a wise thing to do. After all, I got a prototype. I don't know if the production line will also be perfect. I have a Weilong in pre order so I will definatly let you guys know if there are any differences. 

Also opinions might differ around cubes like this. I think 90% of the cube comunity will like this cube a lot. Even if they prefer their fully modded pink Guhong V1 or whatever better. I am interested in what the true fast people (sub 10 - 9 people) will think about it... The Weilong is less stable compared to a Zhanchi or Guhong. I mean, if you grab four corner with thumb and point fingers on each side, you can pull it apart a few millimeters easily. On a Dayan that is harder to do. But I think, this flexability is what makes it never lock up. Maybe very accurate turners hate this feature... Who knows..


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 28, 2013)

Zyrb said:


> When is the finished cube being released?



It has already released for many days!
http://wallbuys.com/Product/MoYu-WeiLong-for-Speed-cubingBlack-8993


----------



## YddEd (Jun 28, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> It has already released for many days!
> http://wallbuys.com/Product/MoYu-WeiLong-for-Speed-cubingBlack-8993


Are you guys getting DIY kits of the Weilong?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 28, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Are you guys getting DIY kits of the Weilong?



no. but assembled is safe.don't worry


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> It has already released for many days!
> http://wallbuys.com/Product/MoYu-WeiLong-for-Speed-cubingBlack-8993


Hey yes, I just checked my tracking number of my pre-order Weilong and it turned out it has been posted allready. Jay!


----------



## DarioRubik (Jun 28, 2013)

Just got it today here are some solves:


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 28, 2013)

On wallbuys.com it says the cube is 55cm, I thought it was 57?


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

DarioRubik said:


> Just got it today here are some solves:


Wow man! You are fast. And now for the big question, what's your opinion on it?


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2013)

For me, the big question is, if it is as loud and 'cheap' as the HuanYing?

Edit: ok, now I saw the video with the fast solves, and it seens as loud as the HuanYing.
And Marcel is right. You are fast. I've hardly finished my cross in that time  Are your times better with this cube?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Gordon said:


> For me, the big question is, if it is as loud and 'cheap' as the HuanYing?
> 
> Edit: ok, now I saw the video with the fast solves, and it seens as loud as the HuanYing.
> And Marcel is right. You are fast. I've hardly finished my cross in that time  Are your times better with this cube?



It's hard to tell from the video with fast solves because it doesn't show the volume of other cubes. Sometimes it can sound louder or softer depending on the microphone and things. I think it should be quieter than the HuanYing because it's more filled out. I heard that is the case from a couple different places.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2013)

That would be nice, because the big thing that annoys me with the huanying is the noise.


----------



## DarioRubik (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Wow man! You are fast. And now for the big question, what's your opinion on it?



Still not sure about that. Whenever i have done 1000 solves on this (this will have happened in about a week) ill be able to give an accurate opinion. So far, i think it is definitely as good as a zhanchi or a fangshi but the looseness and unstability are a bit of a drawback with this. if the outter layers were stable and not was flimsy, then his thing would be absolutely awesome. Having said that, it's still very likely to become my main, but i dont think ill be using it in my next comp (in 2 weeks).





Gordon said:


> For me, the big question is, if it is as loud and 'cheap' as the HuanYing?
> 
> Edit: ok, now I saw the video with the fast solves, and it seens as loud as the HuanYing.
> And Marcel is right. You are fast. I've hardly finished my cross in that time  Are your times better with this cube?





Don't have a huanying, sorry . Times aren't better, but about the same i guess. I'll do an avg100 in some minutes, ill tell you how i do. I haven't done more than 30 solves yet. I don't consider myself fast , but thanks anyway .


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

The cube is not louder than a Zhanchi. New cubes are always louder then after breaking them in. I like the sound.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2013)

DarioRubik said:


> I don't consider myself fast , but thanks anyway .



For me, everyone who is sub 20 is fast, and those who are sub 10 are unbelivable fast.




MarcelP said:


> The cube is not louder than a Zhanchi. New cubes are always louder then after breaking them in. I like the sound.



Would you use it in public transportaion?


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Would you use it in public transportaion?



I have the last two days..


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

Getting mine tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## samkli (Jun 28, 2013)

I got mine today and it's pretty good so far. The only problem I have with it is that it feels unstable so my fingers get caught between the pieces sometimes. But other that that, it's an excellent cube.

The reversed corner cutting isn't the best either. But it's not someting you notice while solving.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

I love it! The only problem is that it's white :/


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 29, 2013)

Your OH solving is insane! Man, that is twice as fast as I hope to get with two hands.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> (vid)



wtf OH TPS with that cube
I keep over turning and stuff when I try to do OH with the weilong because I'm used to a guhong v1


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> wtf OH TPS with that cube
> I keep over turning and stuff when I try to do OH with the weilong because I'm used to a guhong v1



I use a guhong v1 for OH too


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 30, 2013)

From the people that have the cube so far, what are the sticker shades like compared to half-brights?


----------



## samkli (Jun 30, 2013)

Zyrb said:


> From the people that have the cube so far, what are the sticker shades like compared to half-brights?



About the same, but with a brighter blue I think.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 30, 2013)

Just went back to my main 2H cube (guhong v2) after 2 days of only using weilong for 3x3 and I'm getting tons of lock ups.... there goes my turning accuracy



Zyrb said:


> From the people that have the cube so far, what are the sticker shades like compared to half-brights?



I'm comparing this with izo's half brights:
white: same
yellow: basically same
blue: lighter shade on weilong
green: basically same
red: same
orange: darker/more redish/hurts eyes more, reminds me of the cubesmith half brights
for colors I said were basically same, I'm considering the fact that my guhong v2's colors are slightly faded/dirtier because I've been using them a lot longer and there's some dirt and stuff on them.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 30, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Just went back to my main 2H cube (guhong v2) after 2 days of only using weilong for 3x3 and I'm getting tons of lock ups....
> .



Same here. I can't stand a Dayan any more.. Especially PLL fail on anything other than the Weilong.


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

I should seriously stop reading this thread until I get my prototype  I'm getting soo excited


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like the "prototype testing" program is just a marketing gimmick, since they are already in the stores before the "testers" (actually reviewers) have had a chance to give feedback. I'm excited about this cube though, it sounds great.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, it's a powerfull marketing tool. However, this is truely a great cube. Soon enough when everyone got theirs I hope to see some more reviews or opinions here.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> I should seriously stop reading this thread until I get my prototype  I'm getting soo excited



I know that feel bro'....mine left HK last june 19...maybe this week?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, so I ordered one (pre-order from thecubicle.us). I got their power bundle which will give me the WeiLong, ZhanChi, and ShuangRen. I don't have a 57mm Zhanchi (well, stickerless doesn't count) so I'm excited for that too since I like the 55mm quite a lot. Actually, this will double my usable 3x3s. I only have a Lunhui, Zhanchi 55mm, and Guhong v1 so i'm quite excited to get these three cubes and see if one of them will become my new main! Maybe I will make a video or something.

It's rather unusual for me to order a new cube before it's been out and tested/reviewed by many people but Marcel's talk convinced me. I am very curious about these cubes. I hope though that this will be the last time I spend money on cubes this year. I spent the last few days since the announcement for the Epic 9-day sale at thecubicle.us struggling over the "To buy or not to buy?" question before finally deciding, "Well whatever! I will buy them all and then I won't have to think about it anymore!"


----------



## windhero (Jul 1, 2013)

I pretty much knew this wouldnt be a bad cube when I had seen the reviews of the HuanYing and the pieces of the WeiLong. It's basically just a fix, nothing magical there. The HuanYing is a cheap and loud cube with excellent performance because of the hollow pieces. The WeiLong is not hollow the same way as the HuanYing.

Mine was shipped the 28th, so it might be a while. I pre-ordered basically the second it was possible.

This prototype stuff is disappointing though. A better marketing tool would be to actually SHIP them if they do believe in the product (which they apparently do based on the WR-record prices). Less than a month for worlds too, if I were them I would've been quicker about it. Some of the potential cubers there might want to break it in and try the cube for more than 2 weeks/1month.


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine has arrived at the post office... YAY


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Mine has arrived at the post office... YAY



Jay!! Happy days for you today. Please post an unboxing video if you have the chance.



windhero said:


> I pretty much knew this wouldnt be a bad cube when I had seen the reviews of the HuanYing and the pieces of the WeiLong. It's basically just a fix, nothing magical there.



No, HuangYing is a completely different cube. Different size, different meganism, diffferent sound, differtent feel. You will see


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

I will probably not post an unboxing, but an ao12 with a review in the description. (Probably later this week)


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow. The cube is amazing. I'm not getting too good times with it, just because it's white, but I'll definitely (is it spelled correctly) start using it to get used to it. I want to use it as my main, it turns so well.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> I'm not getting too good times with it, just because it's white,



I am a white cube solver, meaning better look ahead on white. But most of the testers say something like you that they need a black cube. That makes me wonder why they do not send out black cubes as testers. It makes sense that when most solvers are at their best at black cubes the tests also will be better. Why why why.. LOL?


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am a white cube solver, meaning better look ahead on white. But most of the testers say something like you that they need a black cube. That makes me wonder why they do not send out black cubes as testers. It makes sense that when most solvers are at their best at black cubes the tests also will be better. Why why why.. LOL?



I will probably get a black one, but not immidiately. This is a really good cube and I'm already getting used to it.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am a white cube solver, meaning better look ahead on white. But most of the testers say something like you that they need a black cube. That makes me wonder why they do not send out black cubes as testers. It makes sense that when most solvers are at their best at black cubes the tests also will be better. Why why why.. LOL?


I think it's because most of the time it's easier to see the pieces on a white cube if the testers make a review.


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

There's something rattling inside a corner piece... And I can't get the corner open... 

E: And extra torpedo was inside?


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

9.32 single with the cube. Forced PLL skip


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 1, 2013)

Completely unexpected, I was trying to get a good ao5 or 12 on camera but I was failing (look ahead fails) then this random sub 10 single pops up.







Username said:


> There's something rattling inside a corner piece... And I can't get the corner open...
> 
> E: And extra torpedo was inside?



interesting.... how did you manage to get the corner open? I didn't want to force anything but it would be nice to show how the pieces go together in the review.
and you always have an extra torpedo if something happens to one of your torpedoes


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, so I ordered one (pre-order from thecubicle.us). I got their power bundle which will give me the WeiLong, ZhanChi, and ShuangRen. I don't have a 57mm Zhanchi (well, stickerless doesn't count) so I'm excited for that too since I like the 55mm quite a lot. Actually, this will double my usable 3x3s. I only have a Lunhui, Zhanchi 55mm, and Guhong v1 so i'm quite excited to get these three cubes and see if one of them will become my new main! Maybe I will make a video or something.


Wow, I'm excited for you too! . You won't be disappointed. Whatever the Weilong is like, the Zhanchi and Shuangren are proven great cubes and you are sure to love at least 1-2 of your new cubes! The Zhanchi 57mm feels a bit different to the 55mm.

I ordered my Weilong from Zcube yesterday and it shipped today. (In stock, not pre-order.)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 1, 2013)

I decided to purposely over lube mine because it felt really loose and it was too fast on the tightest tensions and the cube is a lot better. I just added a lot of lube on 2 pieces and worked it in and it's smoother, a little quieter, and feels more stable.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> That makes me wonder why they do not send out black cubes as testers



I'm guessing that it's easier to see mold defects in a white prototype than black. I know that I use black when I'm trying to hide small defects.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, that makes sense.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 1, 2013)

I think I'm the only one that realizes it, but the MoYu HuanYing, the FangShi ShuangRen, and the MoYu WeiLong are knock-offs of the WitEden WitLong. I'm not 100% Sure about it, because I don't have any of the cubes, but judging from videos, the mechanisms look very similar. Especially the Anti-Popping Mechanism which hooks under the Centers of the WeiLong and ShuangRen. The HuanYing looks like a WitLong with minor fixes and no Anti-Popping Mechanism from the Center, but with added torpedoes. Can anyone confirm this? I found it out right after I was looking at CrazyBadCuber's old reviews, and I noticed the WitLong. But seriously, someone confirm this.


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 1, 2013)

I have the Witlong and when I first saw the Fangshi and HuanYing the first thing I noticed was that the corners looked almost identical to the corners of the Witlong. The anti-popping mech does also look similar. The thing is, the C4 is rubbish and the Fangshi isn't and from what I've seen the WeiLong isn't either. In my opinion it is similar to the Zhanchi V-cube 3 thing.


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

PB ao12 with this cube  11.96  Sub 12


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 1, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> I think I'm the only one that realizes it, but the MoYu HuanYing, the FangShi ShuangRen, and the MoYu WeiLong are knock-offs of the WitEden WitLong. I'm not 100% Sure about it, because I don't have any of the cubes, but judging from videos, the mechanisms look very similar. Especially the Anti-Popping Mechanism which hooks under the Centers of the WeiLong and ShuangRen. The HuanYing looks like a WitLong with minor fixes and no Anti-Popping Mechanism from the Center, but with added torpedoes. Can anyone confirm this? I found it out right after I was looking at CrazyBadCuber's old reviews, and I noticed the WitLong. But seriously, someone confirm this.



I don't know anything about the WitLong, but I'm sure not all three can be knock offs because the three cubes you mention are not the same. To truly be a knock-off it has to be pretty much exactly the same and usually cheaper than the original. Like, the Fangcun is a knock-off Zhanchi.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> I think I'm the only one that realizes it, but the MoYu HuanYing, the FangShi ShuangRen, and the MoYu WeiLong are knock-offs of the WitEden WitLong. I'm not 100% Sure about it, because I don't have any of the cubes, but judging from videos, the mechanisms look very similar. Especially the Anti-Popping Mechanism which hooks under the Centers of the WeiLong and ShuangRen. The HuanYing looks like a WitLong with minor fixes and no Anti-Popping Mechanism from the Center, but with added torpedoes. Can anyone confirm this? I found it out right after I was looking at CrazyBadCuber's old reviews, and I noticed the WitLong. But seriously, someone confirm this.



The HuanYing is extremely similar to the witlong, however, the other two are completely different.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> The HuanYing is extremely similar to the witlong, however, the other two are completely different.


The Witlong has weird floating internal centers and extra hooks on the edges to latch onto it. None of the others have that. I have all these except the Weilong and IMO they are very different designs. Yes the corners and centers of the Huanying are similar to the corners and outer centers of the Witlong, but those aren't particularly distinctive, and the Huanying is missing the main characteristic feature of the Witlong. The Shuangren is about as different as it could get.

From photos I do think the Weilong looks similar to the Shuangren.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 2, 2013)

lol your example solve hand scramble left the corners solved


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 2, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> From photos I do think the Weilong looks similar to the Shuangren.



Yes, that's true. It's a lot like a ShuangRen, but without the texture 



cannon4747 said:


> lol your example solve hand scramble left the corners solved


Yes, I have that problem with hand scrambles. I have managed to handscramble many cubes to original solved position. LOL..


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm... Ty if you responded to me to help me understand it a bit more, and I'm considering buying the WeiLong, because the only SpeedCube I have a PanShi, and its pretty bad compared to all these other cubes like the ZhanChi and ShuangRen, and I've also seen people call the PanShi a horrible cube, which makes me of want to buy a different cube.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 4, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> Hmm... Ty if you responded to me to help me understand it a bit more, and I'm considering buying the WeiLong, because the only SpeedCube I have a PanShi, and its pretty bad compared to all these other cubes like the ZhanChi and ShuangRen, and I've also seen people call the PanShi a horrible cube, which makes me of want to buy a different cube.


Panshi is a great cube, if properly lubed. It's more bumpy compared to a Zhanchi. Weilong is a whole different league.. If you have the money I would buy a Zhanchi, ShuangRen and Weilong


----------



## YddEd (Jul 4, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> Hmm... Ty if you responded to me to help me understand it a bit more, and I'm considering buying the WeiLong, because the only SpeedCube I have a PanShi, and its pretty bad compared to all these other cubes like the ZhanChi and ShuangRen, and I've also seen people call the PanShi a horrible cube, which makes me of want to buy a different cube.


Have you tried a Zhanchi, ShuangRen or a Guhong or something? You can't call your Panshi a horrible cube unless it is a Rubik's brand (And it isn't) or you've tried others and you actually do think it is a horrible cube.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok, I recieved my pre-order Weilong yesterday. I stickered it with original stickers. The orange is on a black cube almost brown. I hate that.. I am going to do no more than 100 solved I think with these stickers before I change orange to half brights.

The cube is less nicely finished. I mean, the corners are sharp and might hurt your fingers. My prototype is very nicely finished. Maybe, the prototpe was also like this, but after doing the many solves I did makes the corners less sharp. 

The solving part on the production line is exactly the same as with the prototype.. Meaning, incredibly fast..  You will all love this cube I think..


----------



## YddEd (Jul 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yes, I have that problem with hand scrambles.


Learn corners first then use those hand scrambles of yours


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't want to start a new thread. 4 weeks from China to Chile!!






for the time being i feel this cube way too fast for my likings...


----------

